# Rustoleum NeverWet



## wyory (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm thinking squeaky clean groovers!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

wyory said:


> I'm thinking squeaky clean groovers!


Brilliant use. I just saw this recently and was thinking of many awesome applications.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Lets see...............

Sleeping bags
"dry" boxes
throw up tennis shoes
anything I sit on
anything that shit goes in
anything that garbage goes in
my glasses
my knee (joke; water on knee, get it?)


I saw this stuff a few months ago at an industry trade show. These guys just stood there quietly waiting for someone to challenge them with something that it won't work on.

The only thing they declined to try it on was a dog. Really.


----------



## Carroth (Mar 18, 2013)

Flies for fishing, keep em floating! Looks sweet.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Camp chair. 

We don't need no stinking dry bags!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

My eyeballs (contacts).


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Underwear........ Mmmm so dry in there


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Carroth said:


> Flies for fishing, keep em floating! Looks sweet.


Trying that ASAP, if it works it will be one of the best products for dry-fly fishing ever!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Rust-Oleum Stops Rust 18 oz. NeverWet Multi-Purpose Spray Kit-274232 at The Home Depot

Homedepot has it for $20, might be worth the try. The mud and silt sticks to my Maravia like there is no tomorrow, would love to see how this product would work on PVC and urethane


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a link to the data sheets the company provides. Might be good to crosscheck these before using on any valuable materials you may own:

NeverWet Liquid Repelling Treatment

The basecoat is a hydrocarbon that also contain naptha and ester solvents. The top coat is/or contains acetones. 

They don't have the MSDS linked yet. Not sure how those chemicals bode for coating boats, etc. Definitely seems appropriate for the materials they list.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

A quick turned up the following:

Naptha has a "not recommended" rating with hypalon products. Which makes sense, considering its a generic name for a broad group of flammable hydrocarbons. The most common we may know of white gas for camp stoves. 

Acetone is already commonly used as cleaner for hypalon so I would guess it should be fine, depending on quantity in solution.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The little I can find on PVC is to avoid hydrocarbons like Naptha as they will "break it down" over time, which I assume would be relevant for a semi-permanent coating like NeverWet. Not positive though, as some people mention using it as a short-term cleaner. I guess duration matters.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Put it on your boat?! It'll sink!!! :0)


----------

